# Model 2700 Buck Stove (1982).



## cjlehman (Nov 28, 2014)

I am trying to find a CPI P9900-1011 thermal switch. I do not feel that the conversion kit with the rheostat control is as user friendly as the old automatic three speed thermostat. How the heck do I know how fast I want the fan to run when I am burning wood?


----------



## gzecc (Nov 28, 2014)

Why do you need to know. Just let the thermostat decide. Its very easy.


----------



## ryjen (Dec 1, 2014)

go to www.servicesales.com they have everything you need and are a site sponsor. Mention the site and you get a discount, or use the discount code "Hearth" when ordering online.

The rheostat retrofit is a common complaint. Most people go with the automatic fans as was the factory option.


----------

